# Archery Instructional Videos



## Abomb_78 (Mar 13, 2019)

I am just starting this archery journey and plan to take a local class later this year. In the mean time are there any solid/recommended instructional DVD's on form, tips, tricks, etc.? I come from a firearms background and there are tons of training videos that can give you the basics and theory behind fundamentals and some advanced techniques. Nothing like taking an actual training course, but something to reference.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Abomb_78 said:


> I am just starting this archery journey and plan to take a local class later this year. In the mean time are there any solid/recommended instructional DVD's on form, tips, tricks, etc.? I come from a firearms background and there are tons of training videos that can give you the basics and theory behind fundamentals and some advanced techniques. Nothing like taking an actual training course, but something to reference.


Compound archery or recurve archery? K. Based on your post history, looks like you plan to start compound archery. John Dudley is excellent. GRIV is also excellent.

http://lastchancearchery.com/thing-a-week

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJbWB9X3TIc






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvzzpNL2J-c






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm6C_VxFjqs






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9WfkhK2hPc


----------



## Abomb_78 (Mar 13, 2019)

nuts&bolts said:


> Compound archery or recurve archery? K. Based on your post history, looks like you plan to start compound archery. John Dudley is excellent. GRIV is also excellent.




Compound for sure. 

Glad to see those videos with John being recommended. I watched his Beginning Archery 101 and 102 the other night to start some research.

I will add those above to the queue.

Thanks for the links, and the answers in the stabilizers thread yesterday!


----------



## Vovchok (May 13, 2019)

good video


----------

